# Voting, May 2016 POTM



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Before I forget, here's the link. 

Take a look through the entries and vote for your favorite photo, other than your own, of course. The poll will be up for a week. 

Thanks and good luck! 

I'll try to get the photo of the year competition up this weekend. Hold me to that.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Congrats, harrigab!










I get to be in a similar situation next weekend. Can't wait!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks for the votes folks ;D


----------

